# Change Occupation Choices ( merged )



## Chad Mackinnon (20 Jun 2007)

While I was at the recruiting center in Ottawa I couldnt help but notice that Armoured Soldiers was in "high demand". I am currently waiting for the call right now, but I was wondering if I could call them up and ask for a change in my occupation choice, my original was Infantry. Would this delay my enrolment process? Also since its in high demand would it increase my chances of getting enrolled? Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## Pte AJB (20 Jun 2007)

It depends, are you intent on changing occupations because you have a greater passion for armour, or simply because you believe it will lead you to be enrolled quicker? Do what makes you happy. If you do want to to go armoured for reasons other than speeding up the enrollment process then by all means do it! As far as I know both trades are in demand, so switching won't make much of a difference, but I'm a bit out of my lane here.


----------



## Munxcub (20 Jun 2007)

Why not call the recruiters and chat them up about it? They're the only ones who can actually help you with this, and give you real solid answers. (it's their job after all...)


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (20 Jun 2007)

i just completed my interview last week. The interviewer told me if I wanted to change my choices,  now would be the time. 

*edited for grammar


----------



## Chad Mackinnon (20 Jun 2007)

thanks guys for the answers, I guess ill just go with my original occupation choice, If both are in demand than ill go where the army needs me most!!

Cheers to you all


----------



## BC Old Guy (21 Jun 2007)

Chad:
          Check out the occupations now, and put in for your first choice the one you would prefer.  Its a lot harder to change AFTER you are enrolled.

            There are lots of spots for all Combat Arms occupations , so the Recruiting Centres normally go with your first choice.  This may vary between Recruiting Centres, and depending on your education and interests your Recruiter or interviewer may suggest you consider other jobs.

            There are a number of factors that may limit what occupations are available to you.  These include your medical, results of your CFAT, and for some occupations, your education.


----------



## Fry (4 Jul 2007)

Call in ASAP. When I mentioned a trades change from crewman to LCIS tech, they told me I'd have to get reinterviewed. They told me as well, if I put infantry as my 3rd choice, no matter what the others are, chances are, I'll get picked infantry. Whether or not it's true... it's what I was told.

Having said that, if you are 100% certain that armoured is what you want,put only armoured there. Whatever you want, either or, put that one down. My guess would be that changing from infantry to armoured wouldn't speed up the process. If anything it would probably slow it a little due to being merit listed again, etc. This IS going to be YOUR career though, so choose wisely. Messing with occupational transfers in the future could take some time and be more of a pain than calling up your CFRC and changing your choice to what you really wanted.


----------



## canadianblue (4 Jul 2007)

> thanks guys for the answers, I guess ill just go with my original occupation choice, If both are in demand than ill go where the army needs me most!!
> 
> Cheers to you all



No, no, no, no....

First things first, who cares whats in high demand, in the end you have to ask yourself which job you would enjoy doing. Just because you wear a cadpat uniform doesn't mean you'll be automatically happy at the job you'll be doing. Personally their are plenty of jobs that I would hate doing in the CF, and if I was ever forced to do them for a few years I would probably release. 

Second, speaking from my own experience, I too decided to go with a high demand job simply because I wanted to get enrolled and I thought I'd enjoy it, it was a huge mistake and showed a lack of maturity. In fact the job that I'd enjoy doing in the CF requires around 6 to 7 years of post secondary which I could have been focusing on instead. 

Third, I've known plenty of people who made the same mistake, and are now dissapointed with the choices they made. I think that while the CF can be a great job, it can be a terrible job if your not doing a job you truly do enjoy. 

Fourth, what's the rush, I'm sure that their will be plenty of jobs available in the CF for years. 

Fifth, its admirable to be talking about how you'll go where the army needs you before you're even in the CF, but in the end it won't do the CF any good. What we need is people going into occupations they truly want to do, not people who are simply willing to fill a billet. Find an occupation you really want to do, and put that down, if you can't find anything else that you'd think you would enjoy don't put anything else down. So if you want to become an LCIS Tech, and that's where your heart lies, only put down LCIS and nothing else. 

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobexplorer_en.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## JLeclerc (5 Jul 2007)

Sigs Guy: Well said!

To the rest of you who are going through this "phenomena" do what the man said. Put down what YOU WANT to do, sure it might take a few weeks or a month or two extra or not even, but at least you will be where you want to be.

Also I find that people know too little in the jobs they actually are interested in. The best thing I can say is avoid asking a recruiter what a job is like if he is not that trade himself. He can tell you what you already know and see on videos and texts but will never be able to answer what it really is like and what to expect. 

A few examples of this my first time around the system... I joined the Armoured Corps as a crewman, thinking I was going to get a chance on tanks, be posted to Valcartier because I was from Quebec myself etc etc. Turned out when I made it through all my training, tanks were being phased out never to return (this is changing now as the situation changes in Afghanistan, but a few years ago was were we stood on tanks) so I was sent to a Coyote troop in Petawawa Ontario, RCD. I fully enjoyed my years with what I did with even a tour in Afghanistan in 3 years active service but things have a way to change rapidly in the CF.

So keep and open mind, because in the end your trade is the only thing you get to decide when you begin. So choose it well! Speak to those who actually are in the trade (try reg force tradesman if you are going reg, and res. if you are going res. because their jobs might be totally different even if they have the same MOC #).

Cheers and good luck all!


----------



## Neilio (21 Jan 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Need some help again.  So I have been Merit listed as AEC for a couple of months now, and am having some reservations.  I would like to change to Pilot but am not sure how this will reflect on me?  Has anyone else here changed their occupations once in the recruiting process?  
Also as an officer is it easy to do an occupation transfer later on?

Thanks for your help
Neil


----------



## Neilio (22 Jan 2008)

Hello Everyone!

Need some help again.  So I have been Merit listed as AEC for a couple of months now, and am having some reservations.  I would like to change to Pilot but am not sure how this will reflect on me?  Has anyone else here changed their occupations once in the recruiting process?  
Also as an officer is it easy to do an occupation transfer later on?

Thanks for your help
Neil


----------



## kincanucks (22 Jan 2008)

And this burning question required two posts?  Go to your CFRC/D and tell them you now want to be processed for pilot, simple as that.


----------



## Neilio (22 Jan 2008)

If I posted it twice, it is just an honest mistake.  Sometimes these things happen.


----------



## RTaylor (22 Jan 2008)

They will respect whatever decision you've made, and it's better to try now to see what your standing is than to just let it slide.

Since your merit listed it's no biggy, it'd become a issue if you actually were in BMQ then wanted to see the career counsellor about it.

I had my interview and am awaiting basic training (well, have the medical to do, seems to be an afterthought of the CFRC as they had given me a pass not the 2 weeks before). I called them up and told them before I made a huge mistake I wanted the original trade choice from my list. BAM, they changed it , set up a interview (short one, unlike the 1st interview) and I'll be ready to go.

The Forces would rather have you pick the right trade from the start than remuster while in there because it leaves that training spot open for someone else.


----------



## Jorkapp (23 Jan 2008)

> Since your merit listed it's no biggy, it'd become a issue if you actually were in BMQ then wanted to see the career counsellor about it.


He's AEC. He'd be on *BMOQ*, not BMQ.



> The Forces would rather have you pick the right trade from the start than remuster while in there because it leaves that training spot open for someone else.


True. We've got a good discussion thread on that at the moment: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/69216.0.html


----------



## BC Old Guy (3 Feb 2008)

You can ask to change.  However, getting in as pilot is very difficult, as there are very limited training vacancies for pilot, and many, many applicants.  Unless you have something special to bring to the table the CFRC may not be able to consider you for pilot.

When you are enrolled there will be a series of statements you will be signing, including one that says that the Recruiters have not offered you any other occupation.  It is difficult to change occupations after you join.


----------



## benny88 (4 Feb 2008)

Neilio said:
			
		

> I would like to change to Pilot



     You might as well try. You don't wanna be kicking yourself 5 years from now for not going after what you want.


----------



## Goose (3 Nov 2008)

So here is my problem... I've just graduated IAP and am starting up BOTP in a few days. So far I love it all. However, it's become more and more obvious that my trade choice (armour) is not really for me. I want to get out of the combat arms and get into pilot, air nav, or ATC. I've been talking to everyone I can corner with a little experience and so far it seems like the only real option for me is to VR and reapply civi-side (which I would really rather not do, seeing as how it would mean resigning a commission if I finish my BOTP first). Does anyone have any experience/suggestions to offer? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shamrock (3 Nov 2008)

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> So here is my problem... I've just graduated IAP and am starting up BOTP in a few days. So far I love it all. However, it's become more and more obvious that my trade choice (armour) is not really for me. I want to get out of the combat arms and get into pilot, air nav, or ATC. I've been talking to everyone I can corner with a little experience and so far it seems like the only real option for me is to VR and re-apply civi-side (which I would really rather not do, seeing as how it would mean resigning a commission if I finish my BOTP first). Does anyone have any experience/suggestions to offer? Thanks for any help. I love the forces and I know I belong here, just not in the combat arms.



What's wrong with armour?


----------



## Drag (4 Nov 2008)

You can apply for a Voluntary Occupational Reassignment (VOR).  I have seen many ROTP types apply and get it... not too sure about DEOs.  Getting out and getting back in would make your life unnecessarily complicated IMO.


----------



## tree hugger (4 Nov 2008)

Every month, routine orders has a section for VOT if you are still on the BTL.  Check it out.


----------



## Drag (4 Nov 2008)

Sorry... VOT not VOR, it used to be VOR I think...


----------



## kincanucks (4 Nov 2008)

Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> So here is my problem... I've just graduated IAP and am starting up BOTP in a few days. So far I love it all. However, it's become more and more obvious that my trade choice (armour) is not really for me. I want to get out of the combat arms and get into pilot, air nav, or ATC. I've been talking to everyone I can corner with a little experience and so far it seems like the only real option for me is to VR and reapply civi-side (which I would really rather not do, seeing as how it would mean resigning a commission if I finish my BOTP first). Does anyone have any experience/suggestions to offer? Thanks for any help.



So with your total CF experience consisting of IAP you have come to the well thought out and researched conclusion that your carefully researched, during the application process, occupation choice (apologize if this wasn't one of your choices) of armour is now "not really for me"?  Wow! Suggestion, shake your head and carry on.  Give Armour and the combat arms a chance and if after a few years of experience you don't like it then take the steps in order to change your circumstances.


----------



## Occam (4 Nov 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> What's wrong with armour?



It's not Air Force?   ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Nov 2008)

Occam said:
			
		

> It's not Air Force?   ;D



 :rofl:


----------



## Dariusz (4 Nov 2008)

How about we trade: I give you my Civy status and I get your ArmourOffc slot  ;D
Stick it out until you get to your regiment, training is always a little different than garrison life. You might have a positive experience there!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Nov 2008)

Changing occupations is a personal choice.  I am not sure what makes you think you aren't suited for Armour.  Maybe the experience of IAP makes you feel you don't have the stuff, maybe you think that the Combat Arms is all about running around or the day to day life of a Armour Officer is like IAP was.  The decision to not complete that trng is one you should think over carefully.  Remember, you haven't even made it close to the Armour School, or an Armour unit, so I am alittle confused as to why you think it is not for you, you've yet to see and taste it.  But, again, only you really know the answer to that.  

If you decide to request a MOC transfer, you should do some reading on the regulations that govern this.  A few of them are:

CFAO 10-1 Officer Transfer - Military Occupation Regular Force

DAOD 5002-2, Direct Entry Officer Plan, Regular Force   (I am assuming you are DEO because of the time of year you are doing IAP/BOTP)

ADM (HR-Mil) Instruction 05/05 The New Regular Force Terms of Service


Remember, you can request a MOC transfer, but it is not a given that you will get it.  Many things will factor into it, such as the health of the trade you are in, whether or not the trades(s) you would like to go to have open positions, whether or not you meet the educational requirements, etc.  The best people to answer that are the PSO, if and when you decide to address this with your current CoC.

I am not trying to encourage you to transfer MOCs.  Something about the Armour Officer MOC appealed to you at one point.  I think maybe you aren't so sure after IAP that you like "the army life".  Army life in the Training System and the real world are 2 very different creatures.  Personally, I think being a Troop Leader is the 2nd best job in the army, second only to being a Troop WO.  But, thats my opinion.  I also believe if you are mentally convinced that you don't want to do the training, and knowing the nature of that training, if you don't go in motivated, you are wasting time and money, are likely to tap out during the training, and will then transfer MOCs but as a Trg Failure rather than of a voluntary nature.  You could, of course, also be released from the CF as a Trg failure.  Lots to think about here, IMO.

Last point, if you DO decide to go thru with the MOC transfer, rest assured that you aren't the first, and certainly won't be the last, OCdt in training at CFLRS (or RMC for that matter) who requests a MOC transfer.  



			
				Jane~Doe said:
			
		

> I want to get out of the combat arms and get into pilot, air nav, or ATC.



It might be helpful if you know the name of the MOC you might want to transfer to.  AEC is the correct occupation name.

To play devils advocate, what is it you know about the Plt, ANAV, or AEC occupations that makes you think you'd be suited to them?  Are you aware of further testing/screening for Air Ops Officers such as ACS, the aircew medical requirements, etc?

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## CFR FCS (5 Nov 2008)

Jane Doe,
I watched  on this forum your efforts to get ready for BMOQ. You were successfull and will continue to be so if you maintain your can do attitude. As mentioned before many people get confused that basic training is the real deal, it is not. Beware of the influencers who are telling you that Armour is not for you or that the Air force is the only way to go. You made your original decision based on all the information available to you so why change it based on what you have heard from other "instant" experts at CFRLS.

Finish your BOTC, go to Gagetown and give Armour your best shot. If, after up close and personal exposure to the Armoured Corps, you still feel the same  it should be much easier to VOT. If you VR now and reapply you likely won't get anything offers until next spring or summer. Remember the longer you are in uniform the more DND has invested in you the harder they will work to keep you.

Keep at it.


----------



## Fusaki (5 Nov 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that any officer who is doubting whether or not he/she should be there _probably shouldn't be there?_

It's bad enough when enlisted troops are pushed through training by convincing them that "it'll get better in Battalion". Sure, it gets better, but only untill the field ex starts. Then they're either "broken" or have a piss poor attitude about the most minor hardships. As far as I can tell, these types of people don't eventually find the inspiration to get harder. They just get weaker as they seek out jobs that keep them from physically or mentally exerting themselves.  It frustrates me to no end seeing this on the enlisted side of the house. On the officer side, I can't imagine it being any different - except for the fact that a poor officer has more influence on those around him.

People are cut out for different jobs. A poor armour officer could potentially be an excellent pilot. I know of an officer that decided that being a pilot wasn't for him, switched to infantry, and ended up with the Dwyer Hill gang. You need to draw a line between encouraging someone who's just having a bad day and pushing a square peg into a round hole.

Jane Doe is her own best career manager. In my opinion, let her manage it.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Changing occupations is a personal choice.





> Personally, I think being a Troop Leader is the 2nd best job in the army, second only to being a Troop WO.  But, thats my opinion.  I also believe if you are mentally convinced that you don't want to do the training, and knowing the nature of that training, if you don't go in motivated, you are wasting time and money, are likely to tap out during the training, and will then transfer MOCs but as a Trg Failure rather than of a voluntary nature.  You could, of course, also be released from the CF as a Trg failure.  Lots to think about here, IMO.



WB

No.  I think that to, but I also wonder if she has thought about the fact that her request could be denied, as well as being ready to state why she wants to switch to Air Ops, why and what makes her think she is suited for that area, all things the PSO and her CoC are likely to ask her.


----------



## Fusaki (5 Nov 2008)

I should have phrased my first line differently...

_Are EITS and I the only guys who think that...?_


----------



## AlphaQup (5 Nov 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who thinks that any officer who is doubting whether or not he/she should be there _probably shouldn't be there?_


That's a terrible opinion. Doubt, especially when one is so new, is normal and to be expected.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Nov 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> That's a terrible opinion. Doubt, especially when one is so new, is normal and to be expected.



Maybe you'd have a different opinion if you understood and have done any actual military training, army in particular.


----------



## Infanteer (5 Nov 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I should have phrased my first line differently...
> 
> _Are EITS and I the only guys who think that...?_



Nope, add Infanteer to that list....


----------



## AlphaQup (6 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Maybe you'd have a different opinion if you understood and have done any actual military training, army in particular.


Agreed. That being said, it's human nature to doubt oneself, to say those in the military do not doubt themselves is naive.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Nov 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> Agreed. That being said, it's human nature to doubt oneself, to say those in the military do not doubt themselves is naive.



Oh, but I didn't say that.


----------



## Alpheus (23 Apr 2009)

Is there anyway to change the trade preferences once you've applied?  My interview/aptitude test is in a couple of weeks, should I do it before then or what?

Thanks.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (23 Apr 2009)

yep..call the recruiter and tell him/her so...that easy.


----------



## ComdCFRG (23 Apr 2009)

Yes you can; just take the time to make sure that as you do so you've done your research, looked at what the recruiter has suggested, looked at the occupational life videos etc and if you can, talk to someone in the trades that you are thinking of.

Don't forget that the CFAT will point out whether you have the aptitude for these or any other trades, so keep your mind open and work with what the test is indicating to you.

MKO


----------



## PCuerrier (10 Jun 2014)

Hi,
I've look a bit everywhere in the forum and didn't seem to find a satisfying answer. I past my CFAT about 2 weeks ago and the trade I was applying for was closed. I had to choose 3 other options.

My problem is: Even if i found other trades that might be interesting, infantry was really what I was looking for. Is it better to join in another trade and gain experience as a military and ask for changing trade after my minimum service time or to wait - maybe a full year - and directly enroll as an infantryman?

I'd like to say that I'm not in a hurry, but I would like to settle my application in the right track.

Thank you for your support,

PCuerrier


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jun 2014)

Asked and answered several times here.  If Infantry is what you want, wait for it.  A transfer to another trade is never guaranteed and can also be a long process.  Most people seem to be waiting for a while, regardless of whether a trade is open or not.  Read some of the application process samples.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Jun 2014)

Just to add a small point to backup with PMedMoe said, IF you get in "trade you don't want", you are looking at 3-4 years MINIMUM before you can apply for an Occupational Transfer as a NCM.

And, it is just that; an application.  Many reasons and factors could result in your application NOT being selected.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## stayfrosty (19 Jun 2014)

So one quick question.

As you can see by my signature, ACISS is my first trade choice. I made this choice based on my extensive experience in 'similar' jobs in my civilian career. My conundrum is that I am getting the distinct sense that the ACISS trade is in a bit of disarray right now and (based upon what I can read here) it seems that many in the trade are dissatisfied by the amalgamation of the signals trades and the fallout since amalgamation.

My interview is booked for tomorrow, at this time is it too late to add/drop/amend my trade choices? Or can I address my concerns with my interview at the RC without setting my application back?

I want to make the right trade choice, but I don't want to be jumping into a rats nest either.
Thanks


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (19 Jun 2014)

Good day,

You will need to contact your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Center to confirm their policy for requesting changes in the occupational choices or entry plan that you've requested on your application. Before making any request to change your occupation(s) or entry plan ensure that they are the changes that you want to make. Once you've requested changes be made to your application the current processing of your application pauses and will need to be reevaluated to ensure that you meet the requirements of the newly requested occupation(s) or entry plan. 

 	As the interview is based on the occupations on your current application ensure that you mention your intention to change your occupational choice at the beginning of your interview.


----------



## stayfrosty (19 Jun 2014)

I thank you very much for your reply. That was most informative.

One more question... when they interview you do they base the interview on your suitability for all 3 of your trade choices or just your first choice?


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (19 Jun 2014)

Good Day,

As stated in my previous response the interview is conducted based on the entry plan and all occupational choice(s) that you have made on your application.

If you want to add or omit occupational choices, you need to let your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre Detachment know well in advance. I suggest that you call them immediately to let them know of the changes. If you do not let your detachment know, they could cancel your interview.


----------



## Reserve6 (10 Feb 2015)

Hello,

I was curious if I was able to change my trade during application process. I am currently in the infantry officer stream program however I was thinking perhaps another trade. Would I get an opportunity during the interview stages to see if I can advance?  OR should I contact me recruiter as soon as possible.


----------



## mariomike (10 Feb 2015)

Reserve6 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was curious if I was able to change my trade during application process. I am currently in the infantry officer stream program however I was thinking perhaps another trade. Would I get an opportunity during the interview stages to see if I can advance?  OR should I contact me recruiter as soon as possible.



This may help.

Changing occupation choices  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/115424.0


----------



## DAA (11 Feb 2015)

Reserve6 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was curious if I was able to change my trade during application process. I am currently in the infantry officer stream program however I was thinking perhaps another trade. Would I get an opportunity during the interview stages to see if I can advance?  OR should I contact me recruiter as soon as possible.



For a Reserve Force application, you need to speak with your local Brigade Recruiter and or the local Reserve Unit Recruiter.  Only they can advise you on this as they control the positions that they will be hiring for.


----------



## PCuerrier (1 Oct 2015)

Hi,

I've gone through every steps of the recruiting process as a NCM. I'm currently waiting for my medical file to return from Borden, Ontario. The waiting time is not really the issue.
The thing is in the meantime, I've started university (might as well do something while waiting) and I'm really starting to think about going to the Military College as an officer.

My question is: Is it possible to change during the recruiting process. All my tests would be the same, except the interview (which I'm ready to take again)? Or do I have the cancel my current application and start the thing fresh?

Thank you for your advice and your time,

P. Cuerrier
CF Candidate


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2015)

As you are now starting university, RESEARCH will be something that you will have to do to achieve the grades you will require to join the CAF as an officer.  Research shows initiative on your part.  You have in fact asked a very similar question to this a year ago.  Please refer to the answers you were given then.

http://army.ca/forums/threads/115338/post-1312500.html#msg1312500


Topic LOCKED and merged.


----------



## DAA (6 Oct 2015)

PCuerrier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I've gone through every steps of the recruiting process as a NCM. I'm currently waiting for my medical file to return from Borden, Ontario. The waiting time is not really the issue.
> The thing is in the meantime, I've started university (might as well do something while waiting) and I'm really starting to think about going to the Military College as an officer.
> ...



You just need to contact your Recruiting Centre and ask for the change to be made.


----------



## Sk94 (10 Dec 2015)

Can I move up my ED tech and Infantry to first and second and add vehicle tech as my third. After my CFAT test I sat down and spoke with my career counselor and I mentioned possibly removing ED Tech and adding Vehicle Tech in there instead and he said he could as I qualified for that as well but instead told him to leave it as is.

But I decided to consider a fourth option before hand in case one of my first options were to close so I could move up my list and bring it in as my third, is this possible?


----------



## mariomike (10 Dec 2015)

Sk94 said:
			
		

> Can I move up my ED tech and Infantry to first and second and add vehicle tech as my third.



This may help,

Changing Trade during Application Process  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/115338.0/nowap.html

Change in Occupation choices??  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/63447.0.html


----------



## Pwegman (10 Dec 2015)

They dont take in consideration the order you put your trade on. No matter wich one is first or second in your trade list, its all depend on the need of the CAF. So if you put 3 trades be prepare to answer question for all those in your interview when it come .  :subbies:


----------



## DAA (15 Dec 2015)

Pwegman said:
			
		

> They dont take in consideration the order you put your trade on. No matter wich one is first or second in your trade list, its all depend on the need of the CAF. So if you put 3 trades be prepare to answer question for all those in your interview when it come .  :subbies:



As a matter of fact, they do and will take the order of your occupation choices into consideration.


----------



## jet281 (15 Dec 2015)

They only considered my first occupation choice when I got scheduled for my medical


----------



## Shaz25 (16 Jan 2016)

I'm from the caribbean, and has a keen interest in joining the Canadian military,how do I go about filling out my applicantions. Seeing that I'm a non national of Canada would I be considered for same. Note well I'm a serving police officer back in my native country ,Grenada the isle of spice


----------



## mariomike (16 Jan 2016)

Shaz25 said:
			
		

> I'm from the caribbean, and has a keen interest in joining the Canadian military,how do I go about filling out my applicantions. Seeing that I'm a non national of Canada would I be considered for same. Note well I'm a serving police officer back in my native country ,Grenada the isle of spice



To apply to the Forces, you must:
1.Be a Canadian Citizen.
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/applynow-100#who


----------



## ladnav96 (4 Sep 2017)

Hi there first time poster. 

I recently applied for the forces did my test and passed with very high grades that I got an interview scheduled in 2 weeks already. At first reading how everyone had long wait times I applied into 3 in demand jobs but seeing as how I should apply in jobs that would make me move more and not sit at a comouter behind a sensor screen I would like to change my 3 choices. My end goal is to join the SAR tech and would like a job that would help me with that and keep me moving while being in the navy. I want to apply in MP, weapons engineer and something else. 

How do I go about changing these choices and cancelling my interview?

I imagine calling my recruitment center in Montreal but they are not good on the phones after 60 failed called attempts for a past issue. would an email be proffessional enough for such detailed requests?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Sep 2017)

ladnav96 said:
			
		

> I imagine calling my recruitment center in Montreal but



You imagined correctly...the but is just a hurtle.  And I'd say sooner than later...if you change your trade selections now, you'll cause them less work.


----------



## mariomike (5 Sep 2017)

ladnav96 said:
			
		

> I want to apply in MP, weapons engineer and something else.



See also,

ladnav96 
https://milnet.ca/forums/threads/782/post-1502070.html#msg1502070
"I'm looking to apply in military police,"

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of up to date information.


----------



## da1root (7 Sep 2017)

ladnav96 said:
			
		

> ...but they are not good on the phones after 60 failed called attempts...


CFRC Quebec detachment Montreal email: info.montreal@forces.gc.ca
It's more than ok to email them to change your occupation choices.


----------

